# Ford 1320 Tractor PTO Won't Disengage



## bridportbob (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi: The wife turned off the motor with the PTO engaged on my Ford 1320 tractor. This should not have been a problem, but now I cannot disengage the PTO and, of course, the tractor will no longer start. The linkage from the PTO engage/disengage handle to the transmission (?) itself seems to move, but once it enters the transmission, it appears stuck. Help? Bob


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Bob, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your Ford 1320 probably has a PTO safety switch that is activated because the PTO is engaged, this is why the tractor won't start. Jumper the PTO safety switch wires and it should start. Push the clutch all the way down to release any forces remaining on the PTO engagement sleeve. It might be in a bind. Maybe try rocking the tractor. 

Then I would play with it for a while and maybe you can get it to disengage.


----------



## bridportbob (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks sixbales: It took me a while to find and short the safety switch (I hope!). At first nothing, but just for laughs I recharged the battery. So now when I turn the ignition switch I get a very fast and loud clicking sound (solenoid?), but no attempt by the starter to start the engine. I seem to recall another tractor (another forum) having the same problem and that an answer was finally found that worked. I cannot remember which website but I will continue to look. Any further ideas? 

Thanks, Bob


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Bob, your PTO safety switch is located by the PTO shift lever. Rapid clicking of the starter solenoid often indicates a low battery, or maybe a bad connection of your jumper wire. You might take the battery to an auto parts store and have it checked.

I have had the transmission safety switch cause solenoid chatter, due to a poor connection. Try jiggling the hi/lo shift lever with keyswitch in the start position.

Or just jumper the solenoid (tractor in neutral) and get it started.


----------



## bridportbob (Feb 8, 2017)

Sixbales: You were spot-on again. I replaced the battery and she started up fine. I jiggled the PTO lever and sure enough I was able to disengage. On/off seems a litlle "stiffer" than I remember; I hope that this is not a sign of future trouble. Thanks again


----------

